# Traynor Group 3 VC Amplifier



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

*1970's Traynor Group 3 VC Amplifier*

I just got this given to me tonight and wanted to know if you guy's had any info on it, All I could find on google was it's 120 watts,

It's is working ,, the volume knob crackles a little when turned and the reverb doesn't seem to work (unless it needs the foot switch), The amp work's great when I hooked up my GT-8 ,

Also my cab is 8 ohms (Crate GT112SL 1x12 Guitar Cabinet) and the amp says 4 ohms , will this hurt either one if I use it that way ??


----------



## dave gater smith (May 22, 2021)

No followup on this amp yet eh? Is it for sale?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Sold it years ago


----------



## dave gater smith (May 22, 2021)

Thanks anyway!


----------

